# London cube meet, Sunday 23rd June (?)



## 5BLD (Jun 17, 2013)

Hows this for people? Going to be for the whole day presumably.

Billy
Dan


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 17, 2013)

Maybe...


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2013)

I'd come if it were tonight or tomorrow or the next day lol.


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 17, 2013)

I really want to go to one of these considering I live in London. May or may not be able to but will know in a couple days.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 17, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I'd come if it were tonight or tomorrow or the next day lol.



Wut no....! I will be ill tomorrow! Yus!
I can't do that.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 17, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Wut no....! I will be ill tomorrow! Yus!
> I can't do that.



It's alright. I'll just never see you again.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 17, 2013)

I thought it was going to be Saturday for some reason. I might be there


----------



## scottishcuber (Jun 17, 2013)

***. I'm going away on Saturday. It's like the universe doesn't want me to meet other cubers and cube with them and stuff


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah I maybe able to do this!


----------



## KongShou (Jun 17, 2013)

Would anyone be interested in a cube meet in Leeds? Everyone seem to be from London , not sure who would come. And I may turn up to this. Dunno


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 17, 2013)

KongShou said:


> Would anyone be interested in a cube meet in Leeds? Everyone seem to be from London , not sure who would come. And I may turn up to this. Dunno



I can do Leeds during term time as I'm at Hull Uni but during the summer, it's too far away.


----------



## KongShou (Jun 17, 2013)

Mollerz said:


> I can do Leeds during term time as I'm at Hull Uni but during the summer, it's too far away.



I'm worried that u might be the only one, any one else?


----------



## applemobile (Jun 18, 2013)

Im working in Westham on the Monday, and probably there on the Sunday too. Is that anywhere near anything?


----------



## CHJ (Jun 18, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I'd come if it were tonight or tomorrow or the next day lol.



If you are near waterloo, i can get down tomorrow at about 4:30 till late-ish, lemme know if ya is wantingz 2?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 18, 2013)

Maybe.


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2013)

Too early of a notice for me! I need to know like appx two weeks before because I need to book time off work, trains etc!


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 19, 2013)

I will be there as standard.


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 19, 2013)

Where is this going to be. I can probably get there but it might help to know where it is.


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 19, 2013)

i wish i was old enough


----------



## LucidCuber (Jun 19, 2013)

KongShou said:


> I'm worried that u might be the only one, any one else?



I'd be up for leeds, hopefully There might be a couple more on the M1 who I could give a lift and we could share petrol costs? I know there is another cuber in leeds aswell.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 19, 2013)

speedcuber115 said:


> Where is this going to be. I can probably get there but it might help to know where it is.


Same as always, I assume. Royal Festival Hall

EDIT: You Leeds people should start a Leeds cuber thread or something rather than cluttering this London meetup thread.
On a related note, all London meetups should be merged into one London meetups thread (mod please?)


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 19, 2013)

Are you completely sure about this.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 19, 2013)

speedcuber115 said:


> Are you completely sure about this.


Given that every previous meetup (all ~6 of them) has been there, and nobody has mentioned anywhere else, it's a pretty safe assumption. I'll get Alex to post here to confirm. Usually starts at 11ish iirc


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 19, 2013)

Yup of course it'll happen. Please confirm if you're going or not if you haven't already and I will update the first post so I can keep track.


----------



## Mollerz (Jun 19, 2013)

Can no longer come to this. Prefer saturdays :3


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll probably just be there for a few hours.


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'll be there but some people might not know me because this would only be my second meetup.
my brother will also be coming (hes the one who was judging alex when he got NR at cambridge).

what time does it start.
is it in the lobby area (sorry im really paranoid)


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 20, 2013)

Which NR?
Also ill be there maybe 11ish? You can come and leave whenever you want, it'll be really relaxed. You have good reason to be paranoid though as our times are generally _very_ flexible.

Itll be wherever it will be. Generally downstairs.


----------



## speedcuber115 (Jun 20, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Which NR?



good point. 5.96.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 20, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Itll be wherever it will be. Generally downstairs.


Away from the drafty doors this time please 

I'll be along with Rob at 1.15ish


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 20, 2013)

Rob! You! Yay! Sure we can go upstairs, tho never like it used to be


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 20, 2013)

5BLD said:


> Rob! You! Yay! Sure we can go upstairs, tho never like it used to be



No need to go upstairs. Just round the back where the main bar is will do. Been there before.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 20, 2013)

How long are people there? I am actually traveling to a hotel in KingsCross at some point on Sunday.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 21, 2013)

applemobile said:


> How long are people there? I am actually traveling to a hotel in KingsCross at some point on Sunday.



We are usually there from 11ish until..... late.... like... sometimes even 9ish 10ish.


----------



## applemobile (Jun 21, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> We are usually there from 11ish until..... late.... like... sometimes even 9ish 10ish.



Awshum, if all goes to plan i might be around to say hello at leik 5pm.


----------



## Rouseles (Jun 21, 2013)

My sister already said but I'm coming too


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 21, 2013)

I can come too, but I won't be there until around 2pm because of work, if that's ok.


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 21, 2013)

Zyrb said:


> I can come too, but I won't be there until around 2pm because of work, if that's ok.



Course thats ok  It's literally just a come and go thing.. no structure at all lol.. 

It's kinda funny how people think there's gonna be some kind of agenda hahahaha.


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 21, 2013)

BillyRain said:


> Course thats ok  It's literally just a come and go thing.. no structure at all lol..
> 
> It's kinda funny how people think there's gonna be some kind of agenda hahahaha.



I hope they're not expecting to actually eat proper food


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 21, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I hope they're not expecting to actually eat proper food


I'm looking forward to picking up lunch from the chicken shop again, on my way from Waterloo


----------



## Zyrb (Jun 21, 2013)

5BLD said:


> I hope they're not expecting to actually eat proper food



I just didn't want to be awkward, I'm really just hoping for a good time with some other London cubers. Also, my being paranoid and all, it is this place? 

I am American, so London is tricky sometimes for me

http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/venues/royal-festival-hall


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 21, 2013)

Mhm. PM me if you want my phone number or something, but you should be able to get there fine.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 22, 2013)

There are maps on posts all over London. The RFH is really easy to find on any of them in the area.


----------



## Retrojoy (Jun 22, 2013)

Hey guys, I should be able to make it along for a bit so see you there.

Daniel, I dare you to show us where the chicken shop is, that food looked great and was well cheap!

RJ


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 22, 2013)

See you all tomorrow, I havent bothered to updates whos going but whatever, just turn up whenever and stuff


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 23, 2013)

I won't be able to make it =(
Stuff came up.
See y'all soon hopefully.
Maybe a meet or 2 before Guildford?


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 23, 2013)

Is anyone going to bring a small laptop to the meet up? I might want to randomly find algs at some point


----------

